# zerczę, zierkam , zerkam



## Włoskipolak 72

Dzień dobry,

Zastanawiam się nad odmianą czasownika *zerkać*_ ! (czas. niedokonany) _
Oraz przy okazji  *zerknąć *(czas.dokonany)

Wciąż _*zerkam*_ na telefon.

Przez przypadek znalazlem także tą dziwną odmianę ..??


Ja teraz  *zerczę  *czy * zierkam *?
ty teraz*  zerczysz *czy*  zierkasz*
on teraz  *zerczy   *czy *    zierka *

zerkam , zierkam wydają mi się poprawne !
Natomiast zerczę , zerczysz , zerczą itp.  raczej nie , co o tym myślicie ?

Odmiana czasownika zerknąć

Czas przeszły
zerknąć

��


mżn-mo                _liczba pojedyncza__liczba mnoga_1 os.zerknąłem
+(e)m zerknąłzerknęłam
+(e)m zerknęłazerknęłom
+(e)m zerknęłozerknęliśmy
+(e)śmy zerknęlizerknęłyśmy
+(e)śmy zerknęły2 os.zerknąłeś
+(e)ś zerknąłzerknęłaś
+(e)ś zerknęłazerknęłoś
+(e)ś zerknęłozerknęliście
+(e)ście zerknęlizerknęłyście
+(e)ście zerknęły3 os.zerknąłzerknęłazerknęłozerknęlizerknęły

bezosobnik: zerknięto


----------



## Henares

Nigdy nie spotkałem się z takimi formami. Dla mnie jedyne naturalne formy to:
ja teraz zerkam
ty teraz zerkasz
on/ona/ono teraz zerka


----------



## rotan

Slyszalem o obu, ale tylko w teorii, w praktyce nie spotkalem sie z ich zastosowaniem, zarowno ja jak i kazda osoba ktora znam stosuje _zerkam, zerka, zerkamy itd., _i nikt nie stosuje _zierkam_
Z tym "zerczę" to troche tak jakby przy "połykać" zamiast "połykam" powiedziec "połyczę" 🤨
Choc z drugiej strony mowimy "skaczę" zamiast "skakam" przy wyrazie "skakać"...


----------



## Henares

Tutaj odmiana tego słowa zamieszczona na bardziej godnej zaufania (moim zdaniem) stronie. zerkać - Wielki słownik języka polskiego PAN


----------



## jasio

A gdzie to znalazłeś? Bo ja wyguglalem jakąś stronę z tą tymi formami - ale ponieważ jest na niej odmiana czasownika dokonanego w czasie teraźniejszym, mam do niej zerowe zaufanie.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

jasio said:


> A gdzie to znalazłeś? Bo ja wyguglalem jakąś stronę z tą tymi formami - ale ponieważ jest na niej odmiana czasownika dokonanego w czasie teraźniejszym, mam do niej zerowe zaufanie.


jasio

tutaj to znałzalem , w sumie chyba tylko tutaj ?

http://aztekium.pl/odmiana.py?tekst=zerknąć



rotan said:


> Slyszalem o obu, ale tylko w teorii, w praktyce nie spotkalem sie z ich zastosowaniem, zarowno ja jak i kazda osoba ktora znam stosuje _zerkam, zerka, zerkamy itd., _i nikt nie stosuje _zierkam_
> Z tym "zerczę" to troche tak jakby przy "połykać" zamiast "połykam" powiedziec "połyczę" 🤨
> Choc z drugiej strony mowimy "skaczę" zamiast "skakam" przy wyrazie "skakać"...



tak dokładnie skaczę zamiast skakam ?  ale skakałem.

podobnie - *sterczeć*

sterczę  
sterczysz
sterczą


----------



## jasio

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> jasio
> 
> tutaj to znałzalem , w sumie chyba tylko tutaj ?
> 
> http://aztekium.pl/odmiana.py?tekst=zerknąć


Niewykluczone. I chyba właśnie tę stronę wyguglałem. I rzeczywiście, przeoczyłem, że w oryginalnym poście podałeś ten link. 🥴

Natomiast zwracam uwagę, że "zerknąć" jest czasownikiem dokonanym, stanowiącym parę aspektową z "zerkać". Tymczasem na tej stronie jest podana odmiana w czasie teraźniejszym, który w przypadku czasowników dokonanych po prostu nie występuje - przynajmniej we współczesnym języku polskim.

Dla mnie to oznacza, że ta strona jest - przynajmniej w tym obszarze - całkowicie niewiarygodna. Zresztą wystarczy popatrzeć:

http://aztekium.pl/odmiana.py?tekst=przeczytać
http://aztekium.pl/odmiana.py?tekst=znieść
Odmiana przez przypadki słowa przeczytać
Dla mnie to wygląda trochę tak, jakby te formy były generowane automatycznie na podstawie wzorców, przy czym ktoś zapomniał oznaczyć aspekt niektórych czasowników. A już odmiana czasownika przez przypadki - jak w ostatnim przykładzie - to zupełne kuriozum.

----
*Edit*: albo to: Odmiana czasownika liść
----

To make a long story short: forget about it.



Włoskipolak 72 said:


> podobnie - *sterczeć*
> 
> sterczę
> sterczysz
> sterczą


Tu jest inny wzorzec odmiany: w bezokoliczniku jest "sterczeć", a nie "*sterkać". 😁


----------



## rotan

No ogolnie jest raz tak a raz tak

zmykać - _zmykam_ (nie _ zmyczę_)
skakać - _ skaczę _(nie _ skakam_)
stukać - _stukam _(nie _ stuczę_)

Wyrazem przy ktorym mozna uzyc obu odmian i zadna nie bedzie bledem jest chyba tylko głaskać - _głaszczę_, ale tez _głaskam_ (przynajmniej tak bylem uczony)


----------



## Ben Jamin

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> Dzień dobry,
> 
> Zastanawiam się nad odmianą czasownika *zerkać*_ ! (czas. niedokonany) _
> Oraz przy okazji  *zerknąć *(czas.dokonany)
> 
> Wciąż _*zerkam*_ na telefon.
> 
> Przez przypadek znalazlem także tą dziwną odmianę ..??
> 
> 
> Ja teraz  *zerczę  *czy * zierkam *?
> ty teraz*  zerczysz *czy*  zierkasz*
> on teraz  *zerczy   *czy *    zierka *
> 
> zerkam , zierkam wydają mi się poprawne !
> Natomiast zerczę , zerczysz , zerczą itp.  raczej nie , co o tym myślicie ?
> 
> Odmiana czasownika zerknąć
> 
> Czas przeszły
> zerknąć
> 
> ��
> 
> 
> mżn-mo              _liczba pojedyncza__liczba mnoga_1 os.zerknąłem
> +(e)m zerknąłzerknęłam
> +(e)m zerknęłazerknęłom
> +(e)m zerknęłozerknęliśmy
> +(e)śmy zerknęlizerknęłyśmy
> +(e)śmy zerknęły2 os.zerknąłeś
> +(e)ś zerknąłzerknęłaś
> +(e)ś zerknęłazerknęłoś
> +(e)ś zerknęłozerknęliście
> +(e)ście zerknęlizerknęłyście
> +(e)ście zerknęły3 os.zerknąłzerknęłazerknęłozerknęlizerknęły
> 
> bezosobnik: zerknięto


Zerczyć to brzmi jak staropolszczyzna, od setek lat nie używana, choć może gdzieś lokalnie prztrwało. Za to umieszczenie form 1 i 2 osoby rodzaju nijakiego w tabeli to błąd. Kto powie zerknęłom o sobie, lub zerknęłoś do kogoś? Tak nikt nie mówi.


----------



## marco_2

Ben Jamin said:


> Za to umieszczenie form 1 i 2 osoby rodzaju nijakiego w tabeli to błąd. Kto powie zerknęłom o sobie, lub zerknęłoś do kogoś? Tak nikt nie mówi.


Może nie błąd, ale zastosowanie praktyczne tych form jest bliskie zeru: spotkałem się z nimi w jednej z bajek, w której słońce mówiło o sobie: Wstałom wcześnie... etc.


----------



## jasio

marco_2 said:


> Może nie błąd, ale zastosowanie praktyczne tych form jest bliskie zeru: spotkałem się z nimi w jednej z bajek, w której słońce mówiło o sobie: Wstałom wcześnie... etc.


Jest też opowiadanie Lema, nie pamiętam w tej chwili tytułu, mające charakter relacji jakiejś świadomości, która stopniowo nabiera wiedzy o sobie. W pierwszych akapitach, kiedy jeszcze kompletnie nie wie, kim jest, jest użyty właśnie rodzaj nijaki w pierwszej osobie. A niedługo potem, kiedy narrator uświadamia sobie, że jest kobietą (i wchodzi chyba na jakiś bal), przechodzi płynnie na rodzaj żeński.

Ale rzeczywiście, wyjąwszy tego typu zabiegi artystyczne, rodzaj nijaki w pierwszej osobie nie jest używany: każda osoba mająca zdolność mówienia mówi o sobie w rodzaju męskim lub żeńskim. Choć kto wie, może w najbliższym czasie się to zmieni.


----------

